# My Triban 3 commuter



## defy-one (4 Aug 2012)

hi all, some of you know i was looking at either a 2nd hand quality bike or a brand new Triban 3. Well this morning i happened to be out towards Docklands and popped into Decathlon at Surrey Quays. It's HUGE!!

tried a couple of sizes and eventually settled for the 57cm frame, rear pannier rack and of course a pannier. This is my first foray into the world of panniers. up to now i was using a rack on my BSO but it wasn't very good for centre of gravity or trying to get my leg over the bike (ooh err).

enough yapping , here are the pics .....





































an hour (or 3) of fettling adjusting and general messing about, and i have converted her into my new commuter. The universal full mudguards didn't fit very well under the brakes, so i hacked them and made a custom job, hope you like them. Already tried fitting my work rucksack (laptop/tools) inside the panniers and it's a great fit, with room for sundries.
















been out a couple of times for test runs and will probably put a stem on that raises the bars, as my Defy has a relaxed geometry, and the seat isn't the best, again will change in due course. Other than that i would say a good bike at £300.
total outlay with all the bits and pieces has been just shy of £400, and will take me between 2 & 3 months to claw back, from saved diesel & parking in Central London. Not to mention getting much fitter, losing weight ( 16lbs already) and saving loads of wear & tear on the car.

thanks for reading :-)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> thanks for reading :-)




total pleasure, I don't have a Decathlon anywhere near where I live, but I might have to make a trip!
__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from Backup hand no.2


----------



## gambatte (4 Aug 2012)

I've got a 5 year old B'Twin I use as a commuter. It's kitted out with all the commuting gear and taken loads of hammer, with no complaints. I was thinking about getting the T3 as my Sunday bike. Luckily though they had problems getting my size in and in a surprise moment,when I mentioned it, our lass said "I don't know about bikes if the next model ups OK......" So I ended up with the T5.
Can't knock 'em, great machines for the money


----------



## Peteaud (4 Aug 2012)

Nice, if my commute goes well i may go down the same route (so to speak)


----------



## sittingbull (4 Aug 2012)

Nice pix! The finish quality really does look good.


----------



## mikmurray (4 Aug 2012)

you'll have to let me know how you get on with the panniers, i'm thinking about panniers, but just wondering on the handling and what speed they take off


----------



## Speedking (4 Aug 2012)

what or the lil switchs on the hoods what do they do?


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2012)

They change the gears - didn't you work that out on the one you allegedly bought and returned 

Looks really nice defy-one


----------



## Speedking (4 Aug 2012)

you still talking about that? so r the other type or gear changers better microshifters


----------



## defy-one (4 Aug 2012)

As Vickster states - the little buttons are to change gears up and the big brake levers when pushed towards the centre of the bike change down.

The Defy 105 shiters are better, but that bike is 3 X as expensive. 
As a cheap commuter I can't complain about the quality of this bike. It's way way better than my BSO, and hence fit for purpose.
Looks smart aswell :-)


----------



## defy-one (4 Aug 2012)

mikmurray said:


> you'll have to let me know how you get on with the panniers, i'm thinking about panniers, but just wondering on the handling and what speed they take off



Early indications are very good. I'm comparing to having my rucksack sitting up high right behind me on BSO hybrid. Luggage weight is the same, but this bike is way lighter than BSO and most importantly the centre of gravity has come way down. This gives a much better feel when cornering and will be very important when whizzing in/out of London traffic. Speed on a quick 3 miler around home showed maybe a 2-3mph increase on my BSO.
Will update once I've done a few 44 mile round trips in/out of London.


----------



## subaqua (5 Aug 2012)

i have kept mine as the sunday bike , or for commuting with a light rucksack . I got the riverside 7 for commuting in and it hasn't knocked much off my speed. whats great is not having a sweaty back from a rucksack. panniers all the way for me now


----------



## Jdratcliffe (5 Aug 2012)

looks very smart - might if i can convince her in doors get one as a N+1 for a winter commute and save my CAAD8 for the summer and sunday runs


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2012)

Most pleasant!


----------



## Mike! (5 Aug 2012)

My other half has expressed an interest in getting a roadie to loose her baby weight after our second is born in November. One of these seems ideal if the fit is ok


----------



## defy-one (5 Aug 2012)

An update .....

Flipped the stem and still felt I was in a "ass up-head down" position with the saddle set to the correct height. As this is my commuter bike, I wasn't happy with that, and kept thinking I should of bought the next size up (60cm).
Went back to Decathlon Surrey Quays this morning with the bike back to original spec. They changed it for the 60cm without any issues. Whilst the techy was getting the new one ready, I asked if he would flip the stem and fit the new saddle I decided to buy as the default saddle isn't somewhere you wanna spend too much time on. I didn't mind spending more money in a shop that treats it's customers so well
The difference in riding position is so much better - she's not far off the Defy now!!!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (5 Aug 2012)

Gotta say...that is such a sweet bike for the price - £300!!!
Looks the bogs as well as having Sora STI Shifters ans the carbon fork detail.

What's the mechs?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> An update .....
> 
> Flipped the stem and still felt I was in a "ass up-head down" position with the saddle set to the correct height. As this is my commuter bike, I wasn't happy with that, and kept thinking I should of bought the next size up (60cm).



How tall are you? 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... ah, who cares!


----------



## defy-one (5 Aug 2012)

I'm 5ft 11 and the rear mech is Shimano.
Took her out today for a relaxed 18 miles. So looking fwd to the commutes now.


----------



## Smoggie_87 (5 Aug 2012)

I'm so tempted to buy one of these - it's so pretty. My weight being a small factor, it's that plus the roads in Hull are as bad as climbing Mount Snowdon


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> I'm 5ft 11 and the rear mech is Shimano.
> Took her out today for a relaxed 18 miles. So looking fwd to the commutes now.



Thanks! If / when I buy one of these bikes I'll have to do it mail order, so known what size you bought is useful.


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... Ippo Rock City


----------



## Cyclopathic (6 Aug 2012)

I am in the market for a new bike and this looks like the very thing. It looks better than the Carera for the same price. The only thing I would prefer is if the triban came with a compact chainring rather than the three rings. Does this exist or would it be possible to change it. Would the sti's still work. I know that with other sorts of changers I've been able to use a 3 way changer on a 2 ring chainring. Is it the same witht sti's?


----------



## lip03 (6 Aug 2012)

went and had a test ride around the surey quay store last week and it was just a dream to ride think i am going to treat myself at the end of this month! i only have a 3 mile commute but will try and get out for some sunday rides i think!


----------



## gambatte (6 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thanks! If / when I buy one of these bikes I'll have to do it mail order, so known what size you bought is useful.


 
Word of warning, when assessing your required bike size by other peoples experience.
I'm 5" 10.5" (the 0.5" is important!) If I remember right my first (B'Twin Sport) is a 57". So Defy-one and my initial takes were the same. I don't think Decathlon actually have height/frame size guides, but there are several online. According to the charts I found, near enough the same height, we got the same frame.
He found it slightly too small for him and went back, got the larger size. According to the charts, it's too big, but he's knows how he rides etc and he's happy with it.
When I got my Triban I automatically went in saying I need the 57". Same style bike, same manufacturer etc. Seems like a reasonable assumption? I rode around on the T3, T5 on various frame sizes with a very switched on techy who gave plenty of advice.
I ended up getting the 54" and I'm very happy with it. Should be slightly too small, according to the chart.
If there's no chance of sitting on one before you order. I'd go with the charts.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

I think to be on the safe side I'd be better off borrowing a friend's van and driving 80 miles to my nearest Decathlon store so I can buy a bike 'properly'.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Aug 2012)

Nice bike - these really do seem to sell like hot cakes. I'm looking forward to a trip to Decathlon in France soon, but I won't be buying a bike.


----------



## defy-one (6 Aug 2012)

Gambette makes an excelkent point. I had done lots of research and they all pointed to a 57 frame size. It felt good in the shop,but not so once i tweeked the saddle height and for/aft position.
Andrew - i would go in person even though 80 miles is quite a drive. My mistake was not engaging a techy on my initial purchase to set the bike how i ride. If i had done, i like to think the frame sizing would have become apparant.


----------



## Cyclopathic (6 Aug 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> Nice bike - these really do seem to sell like hot cakes. I'm looking forward to a trip to Decathlon in France soon, but I won't be buying a bike.


Is that where you have to go to be able to buy one in the flesh as it were. I really dislike the idea of buying a bike that I haven't been able to at least sit on. It gives me the ab dabs.


----------



## mikmurray (6 Aug 2012)

great info defy one, i rode with a rucsack for 2 years, hated every ride with it, but never got round to panniers, definatley will with my next bike tho


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> Is that where you have to go to be able to buy one in the flesh as it were. I really dislike the idea of buying a bike that I haven't been able to at least sit on. It gives me the ab dabs.


 
Decathlon have some UK stores but nothing near Bristol.

I've bought loads of outdoor gear in the past when in France, where they are much more common, & have some cycling shorts on my shopping list this time round. The french stores even sell shotgun cartridges !


----------



## ulidia2012 (6 Aug 2012)

What Panniers did you get Defy-One? Wasn't much of a selection in My decathlon and after my first 3 weeks commuting i think i would prefer them to my rucksack. i'm not going to be breaking any speed records for a while so he comfort benefits would be a bonus.


----------



## Biglad82 (6 Aug 2012)

Smoggie_87 said:


> I'm so tempted to buy one of these - it's so pretty. My weight being a small factor, it's that plus the roads in Hull are as bad as climbing Mount Snowdon


I went up snowdon twice in 4 days a couple of years back , if only I knew hull was like that I wouldn't have bothered travelling to Wales


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Andrew - i would go in person even though 80 miles is quite a drive. My mistake was not engaging a techy on my initial purchase to set the bike how i ride. If i had done, i like to think the frame sizing would have become apparant.



maybe I'll save up enough to also get an MTB, to make the trip worthwhile of course...

__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... Ippo Rock City


----------



## defy-one (6 Aug 2012)

ulidia2012 said:


> What Panniers did you get Defy-One? Wasn't much of a selection in My decathlon and after my first 3 weeks commuting i think i would prefer them to my rucksack. i'm not going to be breaking any speed records for a while so he comfort benefits would be a bonus.



I bought the 25L triban single pannier,for the nearside. Wasn't sure what i needed,but it needs to hold my rucksack with laptop,charger tools,dvds and my personal stuff for commuting all day. If i need more space (doubt it) then i'll buy the triban 16L for the offside.
Wish i didn't need a rack & panniers,but needs must!


----------



## Lancj1 (7 Aug 2012)

I am 5ft 11in and 31 inside leg.

The Triban 3 frame size I bought is 57. Its a perfect fit.


----------



## defy-one (7 Aug 2012)

Lancj1 said:


> I am 5ft 11in and 31 inside leg.
> 
> The Triban 3 frame size I bought is 57. Its a perfect fit.



Everyones different. It was ok,but i just needed that extra height.it meant my saddle is fractionally lower and bars are fractionally higher,giving me a better view in central london traffic


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Aug 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> Decathlon have some UK stores but nothing near Bristol.
> 
> I've bought loads of outdoor gear in the past when in France, where they are much more common, & have some cycling shorts on my shopping list this time round. The french stores even sell shotgun cartridges !


 
You think travelling from bristol to a decathlon store is bad!!! lol

I still use my 10 euro fishing rod at the local lake and my 8 euro football boots lasted 2 seasons! i love that place and miss my trips to france even more now!!! lol


----------



## defy-one (7 Aug 2012)

Did my 1st commute. It was excellent. 15 miles in just over an hour! Woo hooo


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Aug 2012)

Your office is very clean


----------



## gambatte (7 Aug 2012)

and those Decathlon bikes just keep going :-)
Just got mine back from a half service at Univeresal Cycles, owned by Dave Marsh, who did the service himself. A 5 year old bike which cost <£200 new. Upto now I've done everything myself, but I've always had servicing in mind, never got round to it. Figured every now and then its good to have a trusted 3rd party eye run over it. General fettle, wheels trued, spokes tensioned, gears readjusted and whilst it's in there, brake blocks changed.
Nice 14 mile tootle to work. I don't have the pannier, but did have a nicely packed Carradice Barley, with SQR. Not time chasing as I had to make a couple of stops en-route.
link-Strava
Hope you're as happy with yours for as long!


----------



## defy-one (7 Aug 2012)

Picture was taken at home as a momento of my new found freedom on bikes


----------



## I like Skol (7 Aug 2012)

It looks fab, especially like the matching bottle 

I was asked by an elderly colleague at work this week about a new bike for him. He's coming up to retirement in the next 18 months and fancies something a bit nicer than the MTB he's been commuting on for years. I wasn't sure what to recomend as he only potters along the 1.5-2 miles from home to work but he admitted to having drop bar road bikes before and fancies going back to one of them. I instantly suggested the Triban 3 and showed him the review out of the current Cycle Active. If he had tinterweb savy I would point him to this thread as I am sure he would like to see one with panniers.


----------



## John90 (7 Aug 2012)

Nice bike that. You've got to love Decathlon. Unless I get into some very serious cycling I can't see myself ever buying a bike anywhere else.


----------



## Lancj1 (8 Aug 2012)

John90 said:


> Nice bike that. You've got to love Decathlon. Unless I get into some very serious cycling I can't see myself ever buying a bike anywhere else.


 
My thoughts too. I am a gear kind of person in my other hobbies, and if I do become more committed to cycling will no doubt want to try more expensive equipment. The thing that puzzles me about bikes though is the comment often read about "not worth upgrading"..

This frame of the Triban is made of the same materials as many other more expensive bikes....what makes an Ali frame better or worse than another ?

If I went out and got expensive kit for my Triban frame ( I appreciate the cost of buying seperates) would it become, and be on a par, with a £1000 bike...or is there a real difference in the frame itself ?

Anyway, for now I love it - and I am off out now for an hour


----------



## defy-one (8 Aug 2012)

I have the defy 1 which bikeradar says is the best 1k bike. 
If i compare it to my triban, and not think about the better wheels,saddle,seatpost,sti levers,tyres,chain set etc. I would agree that both frames are pretty close. The defy would still be lighter and does respond better to my inputs.
There is definately a difference in the feel of both bikes. The triban is good,i could say very good,but the Defy is pure pleasure


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Aug 2012)

Can you please let me know the seat post diameter on the triban? My girlfriend is buying one and I have a few spares that could be an immediate upgrade, i.e. carbon seatpost, better brakes etc, but want to know if the seatpost is the right size before I dig for it (didn't have a means of measuring when I was there and I now can't really recall what it was like, it seemed oversize vs my CAAD9 but now I think about it, might have been because the frame was tiny), as it's right at the back of a very packed cupboard. Thanks.



Lancj1 said:


> *This frame of the Triban is made of the same materials as many other more expensive bikes....what makes an Ali frame better or worse than another ?*


 
The shaping of the tubes and the geometry. Also the tube set, double butted, triple butted, wall thickness, diameter etc. The finishing up also, i.e. nice smooth welds, cable routing etc.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Aug 2012)

Lancj1 said:


> This frame of the Triban is made of the same materials as many other more expensive bikes....what makes an Ali frame better or worse than another ?


 



Rob3rt said:


> The shaping of the tubes and the geometry. Also the tube set, double butted, triple butted, wall thickness, diameter etc. The finishing up just also, i.e. nice smooth welds, cable routing etc.


 
As well as this there is also the material itself to consider. You wouldn't necessarily want a frame made from the same aluminium that pots and pans are made from. The aluminium alloy used is as critical to the feel, performance and longevity of the frame as the manipulation of the tubes.


----------



## caimg (9 Aug 2012)

Wow these are flying off the shelves eh?! Got mine back in March / April and glad I did before this rush! I absolutely love mine, great bike and for £300 it's ridiculous.

OOT has anyone tried a Triban 5? Is it similarly a fab bike for the price?


----------



## gambatte (9 Aug 2012)

Got a Triban 5  Great bike.
Only thing I've upgraded the wheelset. Typical comment was 'nice bike, best upgrade would be the wheels'.. the commuters were getting a bit thin (I told myself) and rather than get a new set for them, I got a new set for the 5 and move the 5s wheelset down to the commuter.
Nice new Planet X AL30s
I'll stick a photo up in a bit
<edited to add>


----------



## rowdin (9 Aug 2012)

I was thinking about getting there cx bike, anyone got one? If so whats it like?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

I love how CycleChat answers my questions before I think them 




__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... my left cortex, or is it my right cortex? Or the living room?


----------



## gambatte (9 Aug 2012)

rowdin said:


> I was thinking about getting there cx bike, anyone got one? If so whats it like?


Workmates had one for a bit, he's had bikes for years and it was his 'bike of choice', til he managed to get a crackin, knockdown, C2W deal on one of the last 'proper' Gary Fishers

BTW Decathlon doesn't offer me a commission for referrals!


----------



## defy-one (9 Aug 2012)

The 5 looks lovely mate.


----------



## Widge (25 Aug 2012)

Hi defy-one,

I too have recently bought a Triban 3.......a lot of bike for the money and a real looker!

I am interested in your rack/pannier set-up.

One of the things that swayed me towards the bike was the triple ring (I'm big on hills but short on leg-power!) 
I would dearly love to try a spot of lightweight touring one day soon. Minimal equipment....lightweight tent etc....small panniers.....and noted that the Triban dropout was drilled notionally for mudguards and that their appear to be some sort of mounting holes at the top of the seat stays.........

However.......

I wonder if this set up is STRONG enough for a rack and pannier? I have no prior experience of using racks on any other bikes and the little hole is very close to the edge of the dropouts-looks a bit 'feeble'-but what do I know!!?

Part of me thinks maybe I should have considered buying an out and out tourer.....but this seemed a sensible option at the time, after all....I'm only looking at the occaisional jaunt.

What do you all think?

Racks and panniers on this sort of bike a 'no-go' area?

How secure do you feel with yours, defy-one?

Best to all

w


----------



## gambatte (25 Aug 2012)

My old B'Twin has had a pannier rack on and off several times, no problem. It hasn't tended to be used with a balanced load as I've generally only used the offside pannier.


----------



## gambatte (25 Aug 2012)

Popped into Decathlon yesterday. As I passed the area where they setup the new bikes for customers I had to check.
8 bikes, including 5 Triban 3s. I bet they can't get them in fast enough?


----------



## thedatastream (28 Aug 2012)

I've just joined the Triban 3 club too  The 25 miles into work was a pleasure and several grins were applied. It feels very quick and fun to ride.

I did lock the back wheel a bit on a greasy roundabout which was a bit hairy but I managed to hold it. Also, I noticed a bit of what could be described as "brake fade" on slowing from about 25mph but it was a little damp this morning. Just needs a bit of adjustment on the front derailleur limit (rubs slightly when in the biggest gear)

Bought from Decathlon in Stockport; the friendly staff not only flipped the stem on a couple of frame sizes for me to try but also did a neat job of cutting down a seat post on the Fitness 3 that my partner bought at the same time. I'm 6' 1" and I ended up choosing a 60cm frame with a flipped stem.

Mudguards on order, bring on the commuting!


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (28 Aug 2012)

I'm doing my first commute on mine tomorrow. Actually can't wait. I upgraded the pedals to SPD compatible ones and hard shell tyres to reduce the risk of punctures. Still getting used to clipping in and out and riding the hoods but so far so good


----------



## gambatte (28 Aug 2012)

The B'Twin Triban Massive is getting ... massive?


----------

